# Another operator?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Ramsgate - Boulogne at high speed?

www.euroferries.co.uk

Heaven knows where the craft is coming from. The SpeedOne is an 86m craft. Other than the link here to Incat, I do not know of another 98m vessel.

http://www.incat.com.au/domino/incat/incatweb.nsf/0/76457AADD2C1A987CA2571AF0019EC66?OpenDocument

Anyone heard anything? Anything in the Kent newspapers etc?

Russell


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

seems a bit of a long way round? Boulogne are pushing for new business - LD lines from Dover starting in July? Maybe a bit too desperate for new business.....

Wan't it Sally line that Dover to Dunkerque a few years back?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sally*

Sally Line were Ramsgate - Dunkerque - small ferries with a fabulous Smorgasborg buffet - yum yum.

This Euroferries thing is all over the French press.

The mystery though is where on earth they are digging up a 98m fastcraft. As far as I know, there are none to be had at the moment.

SpeedOne (bless her) is parked at Tilbury but is still under arress. She can't carry coaches though.

The fuel that the thing will use to get from Ramsgate as far as Dover will cost an arm and a leg.

Russell

I wonder if they would like to advertise on the back of my motorhome.


----------

